# Doctor Who 2007, Episode 1: "Smith and Jones" (Spoilers likely)



## delericho (Mar 31, 2007)

The Doctor meets a new companion, medical student Martha Jones. Also, there are 



Spoiler



Rhino-men. On the moon.



Awesome episode. I _really_ liked Martha. The only problem is, next week is just too far away.


----------



## Lorgrom (Mar 31, 2007)

Yippie, wonder when they will show in the USA (I know we are greedy sob's), lol.


----------



## Felon (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn, this episode aired yesterday, and Bit Torrents is still running dry....

I tell ya, the BBC doesn't realize the money they're missing out on by not selling the episodes online!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 1, 2007)

Interesting. The Judoon were kind of a cool new race; given their "police for hire" nature, I could see them showing up again in all sorts of interesting places.

I'm curious if the plasmavore is supposed to be the same things as the old Doctor Who nemeses the space vampires. I don't recall them being shapeshifters, though. If so, that could be the Doctor Who standby that was rumored to show up this season.

I like Martha, though I do miss Rose. For a minute I thought they were going to get rid of the sonic screwdriver this season, but that didn't stick.

Points of curiosity:

1) Have I not been paying attention, or is the seat behind the TARDIS console new to this season?
2) The Doctor mentions having a brother; or, rather, he mentions not having a brother anymore. This is new, isn't it?


----------



## JRR_Talking (Apr 1, 2007)

Have been giggling for 4 hours at the thought of Planet Zothirax (or wahatver the motor cycle ad / cold sore anti-viral cream is called)

I really liked the Jadoon after the initial horror of thinking them akin to the silly Vogons in hte recent hitchhikers movie

Martha looks a cool cookie too.

All looks well 4 season 3 thus far...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 1, 2007)

Blast ye BBC people! Blast ya, says I.

Here in the States, we're gonna have to wait for more than a year to get these episodes. And I really like the new Dr. Who. I do, I do, I like Who.

As for a brother... Some of the novels have suggested the Doctor had a family, but i don't recall a mention of a brother specifically. Presumably the brother died at the End of the Time War, alone with all of the rest of Gallifrey.

And Jones does look like a hottie. But can she act?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 1, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> As for a brother... Some of the novels have suggested the Doctor had a family, but i don't recall a mention of a brother specifically. Presumably the brother died at the End of the Time War, alone with all of the rest of Gallifrey.




On the understanding that I haven't seen this ep--and apparently won't get to for a good long while --and that I therefore don't know the context in which the brother was mentioned...

Didn't some of the older material imply, albeit it only obliquely, that the Doctor and the Master might actually be related?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 1, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> ...that the Doctor and the Master might actually be related?




I don't know about that, but they did go to School together. The Master was a Syltherin and the Doctor and Griffendor, so to speak.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Apr 1, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> On the understanding that I haven't seen this ep--and apparently won't get to for a good long while --and that I therefore don't know the context in which the brother was mentioned...
> 
> Didn't some of the older material imply, albeit it only obliquely, that the Doctor and the Master might actually be related?



 Assuming the 1996 TV Movie (Paul McGann as the Doctor) would have evolved into a series, the plotline would've had the Doctor & the Master as brothers.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 1, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> On the understanding that I haven't seen this ep--and apparently won't get to for a good long while --and that I therefore don't know the context in which the brother was mentioned...




Martha is examining the Doctor, who she ran into in the street earlier, he says it wasn't him, she asks if he has a brother, and he says "Not anymore." The context in which it comes up, and the manner in which he replies, seems to be somewhat sincere, otherwise I'd write it off as the Doctor being his usual goofy self.

(There is actually an interesting payoff to the scene later, though.)

I'm wondering if they won't make some kind of Master/Doctor sibling connection myself, though it would be strange. It's interesting that Tuzenbach notes that was the plan for the US version of the show, though.

(Or maybe they'll introduce a completely new character named the Bachelor as his long lost brother? )


----------



## Volaran (Apr 1, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I don't know about that, but they did go to School together. The Master was a Syltherin and the Doctor and Griffendor, so to speak.




Might not be the best analogy.  Among the colleges and chapters that governed Time Lord society, Doctor and the Master were both Prydonians, a school known for producing renegades.  The Rani was also a member of this order.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 1, 2007)

> I'm wondering if they won't make some kind of Master/Doctor sibling connection myself, though it would be strange. It's interesting that Tuzenbach notes that was the plan for the US version of the show, though.




Of course, they'd have to actually bring the Master back for any of these theories to pan out.  It wouldn't surprise me, given how many of his other class foes have come back, though.

Most frustrating, to me, is that I don't even watch the show on Sci-Fi. (We had to get rid of cable.) So I'm stuck waiting for the _DVD release_ of series 3.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2007)

In the credits, I think they list the guy playing the Master, so he could be back. Rani always seemed a little superfluous to me.


----------



## horacethegrey (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow. Been awhile since Christmas, so one has to wonder, was this worth the 3 month wait? 

Answer: Definitely.  

First off, I like Freema Agyeman. Aside from being very attractive, she also has spirit to match. She plays Martha Jones like a girl who's obviously stunned by all the wonders around her, but doesn't let it overwhelm her when the situation calls on her to act. Here's hoping she continues to deliver the rest of the season.

Tennant was excellent as always, but a tad too goofy here for my taste. I wish he tones it down in subsequent episodes. Even the great Tom Baker knew how to understate the Doctor's comedy. 

The Judoon were an intriguing additon, and I've a feeling we won't see the last of them. And the main villain was a delight. SPOILERS Really, how threatening is a little old lady with a straw?  SPOILERS Totally messed with our expectations of a typical Doctor Who adversary. 

Well then, quite a good start. Hope next weeks episode will be just as good.


----------



## Mark Hope (Apr 1, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> And the main villain was a delight.



Indeed.  As soon as she produced her, er, implement, my daughter shrieked with terror and ran from the room...   

I also wondered if the "not anymore" reference to a brother had anything to do with the Master.  I'm pretty sure we'll be seeing him return at some point this series (my bet is on the finale).

Hasn't there also been some talk of incorporating elements from the "Lungbarrow" storylines that appeared in spin-off media and the concept that the Doctor is not just another Timelord?  I have a feeling that this will play a part this time around as well.

Plus we should get to see what the Face of Boe's special message to the Doctor is as well ("You are not alone" is my bet, although "Please scratch my nose" is also a likely option...)

Great start to the series!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2007)

Torchwood - lots of "Vote Saxon" poasters.

Last night - refeences to Mister Saxon.

"Mister Saxon" is an anagram of "Master No. Six".

John Simm is the sixth actor who will play The Master.

Season double-episode finale is called "The Last of the Time Lords".

John Barrowman in 3 episodes this season, after being collected by The Doctor at the end of Torchwood.

Speculate away!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 1, 2007)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> In the credits, I think they list the guy playing the Master, so he could be back.




Where did you see this? And perhaps more importantly, what "guy playing the Master" are you talking about? If you mean the previous Masters, the two main ones are deceased (Roger Delgado and Anthony Ainley). I don't see any credits for Eric Roberts or either of the other three guys (one of whom is also deceased) anywhere. 

As for anything else, there is still only speculation and rumor thus far that the Master will even be back.



> Rani always seemed a little superfluous to me.




I still think it would be kind of cool to have her turn out to be a different regeneration of either the Master or the Doctor. If she was a classmate of theirs, though, I guess that wouldn't work out too well.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 1, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> "Mister Saxon" is an anagram of "Master No. Six".
> 
> John Simm is the sixth actor who will play The Master.




You know, I've seen that speculation too, and it seems to make sense (anagrammatically), but if Simm (or anyone else) plays the Master, they will technically be the Seventh, won't they?

1) Roger Delgado
2) Peter Pratt
3) Some other dude (playing the same regeneration as Pratt's)
4) Anthony Ainley
5) Some dude who gets killed by the Daleks
6) Eric Roberts

(I'm sure those other guys have names, but I don't feel like bothering with Wikipedia or IMDB at the moment. I only remember the second icky-faced guy from the last time I Wiki'd the Master).


----------



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> You know, I've seen that speculation too, and it seems to make sense (anagrammatically), but if Simm (or anyone else) plays the Master, they will technically be the Seventh, won't they?
> 
> 1) Roger Delgado
> 2) Peter Pratt
> ...




You're right; I should've said "6th Master", not "6th Actor".  As you point out, #2 and #3 in your list are the same regeneration.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 1, 2007)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> Plus we should get to see what the Face of Boe's special message to the Doctor is as well ("You are not alone" is my bet...




Shows what you know. The Face of Boe's final message to to Doctor, the final four word message is 



Spoiler



Adama is a Cylon


.

I was just joking about the Harry Potter thing. I new the two had gone to school together and had been rivals since those long lost days, but I did not remember, or maybe I did not know, they had been in the same house. I forget if I forgot.

The Rani was interesting in so far as she suggested, by her mere existence, that there were possibly a number of Time Lord's going about, meddling with the universe.

I've read the stuff about Mr. Saxon, from the "Master No. Six" bit to it including a reference to the Axons, a creature that worked with the Master way-back-when. I've been hoping for some time to see the return of The Master. I would be bitterly ironic for the Doctor to learn that he is indeed not alone, not the last survivor of the time Lords, but that the only other one out their was a man who hates him and who he hates, his one true singular mortal enemy in all the cosmos.

Supposedly, Mister Saxon becomes 



Spoiler



Prime Minister. So much for England's golden age...


----------



## Lorgrom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got done watching this episode online (send me a message for the site link). I read the ending credits and there was no reference to any character named The Master.


----------



## TanisFrey (Apr 1, 2007)

Volaran said:
			
		

> Might not be the best analogy.  Among the colleges and chapters that governed Time Lord society, Doctor and the Master were both Prydonians, a school known for producing renegades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 2, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You're right; I should've said "6th Master", not "6th Actor".  As you point out, #2 and #3 in your list are the same regeneration.




Oh- I see it now. Duh! Don't know how I missed the distinction before. As I said, I'd read it somewhere else too, and was like- do they realize...?


----------



## jhallum (Apr 2, 2007)

*z*

zzzz


----------



## Felon (Apr 2, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Blast ye BBC people! Blast ya, says I.
> 
> Here in the States, we're gonna have to wait for more than a year to get these episodes.



Speak for yoruself, fella.   

Just finished watching the episode, and it seemed to meet all the standard expectations. The emphasis of the episode is on the Doc bonding with Martha, so the antagonists consist of a bunch of bland droid-like critters bumbling around chasing the pair, and some generic maniacal dastard. 

We also get a lot of slices of Martha's family, which is way too big for my tastes as I can suspect how much air-time that's going to consume. We also get yet another instance of Davies' interracial-coupling fetish, causing me to wonder how many more times he can slip it in before anyone besides me speaks up to mention how peculiar it is that he doesn't seem to let an opportunity slip past by anymore.

Next week looks interesting. Downright diabolical in fact.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 2, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> We also get yet another instance of Davies' interracial-coupling fetish, causing me to wonder how many more times he can slip it in before anyone besides me speaks up to mention how peculiar it is.




In the UK it isn't considered strange in the least - it is so unremarkable that I doubt that many UK people even notice it.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 2, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> John Simm is the sixth actor who will play The Master.




Since I'm hugely enjoying 'Life on Mars' at the moment, I'm really excited to see John Simm playing Mr Saxon, and I certainly hope that he will be the master. I was originally disappointed that Anthony Head didn't get that particular job, but I think that Simm could do an even better job.


----------



## Felon (Apr 2, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> In the UK it isn't considered strange in the least - it is so unremarkable that I doubt that many UK people even notice it.



Fair enough, but it's one thing for it to be considered "not unusual", quite another that it seems to be Davies' default casting decision.

Wasn't there some BBC drama in recent years (maybe within the last five) that caught public attention for no other reason than it portrayed an interracial romance?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 2, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> Wasn't there some BBC drama in recent years (maybe within the last five) that caught public attention for no other reason than it portrayed an interracial romance?




Can't say I can think of anything, although I'm not much of a TV addict so it could have slipped past my radar. I'd expect to see a bit of an outcry if someone actually portrayed a -functional- relationship of *any* kind in mainstream TV nowadays though!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 2, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> We also get yet another instance of Davies' interracial-coupling fetish, causing me to wonder how many more times he can slip it in before anyone besides me speaks up to mention how peculiar it is that he doesn't seem to let an opportunity slip past by anymore.



Dunno, it doesn't seem to be a Davies thing at all. In recent years, this seems to have become the norm in UK media. 

So it's either just really common in the UK and TV is finally catching up to it or there is a huge conspiracy inside the TV industry.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Apr 2, 2007)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> So it's either just really common in the UK and TV is finally catching up to it or there is a huge conspiracy inside the TV industry.




A conspiracy that large has to be an alien conspiracy. Sounds like something the Doctor should investigate.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 2, 2007)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> In the UK it isn't considered strange in the least - it is so unremarkable that I doubt that many UK people even notice it.




In my experience, it isn't even all that remarkable in the US anymore, frankly.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 2, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> Davies' interracial-coupling fetish...




Fetish? I am less interested in where you are posting from than what century you are posting from.

Interracial relationships, dating and even marriage happen, particularly in cosmopolitan places like England. Davies seemed to present the Rose and Mickey relationship as de rigeur, just part of the scenery. No one, to my knowledge, ever said anything like "Oh, an interracial relationship, who very enlightened of you..." 

Further, I have been in and around hospitals more than I like and there are blacks and women doctors. I just wish I had ever had one as fetching as Freema Agyeman.

So Davies brings together a multiracial - and, ah, pansexual - cast of characters. More power to him.

Chunks of the episode are available on youtube. I've been watching it there and I like what I see of Marsha Jones' character to date.


----------



## Rykion (Apr 2, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Blast ye BBC people! Blast ya, says I.
> 
> Here in the States, we're gonna have to wait for more than a year to get these episodes. And I really like the new Dr. Who. I do, I do, I like Who.



The people on the Sci-Fi Channel's forums seem to think series 3 will air sometime this summer/fall.  So the wait isn't that long, but it will sure feel like it.


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 2, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Interracial relationships, dating and even marriage happen, particularly in cosmopolitan places like England. Davies seemed to present the Rose and Mickey relationship as de rigeur, just part of the scenery. No one, to my knowledge, ever said anything like "Oh, an interracial relationship, who very enlightened of you...".



Right, but it does seem a little peculiar that every black person in a relationship in the show is with a white person. I hadn't noticed it until it was brought up, but I can see that it does seem very intentional.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 2, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Right, but it does seem a little peculiar that every black person in a relationship in the show is with a white person.




Not so- obviously Martha's parents- both black- were involved very seriously at one point (married even!), despite the fact that they aren't currently. The little girl from last season's Fear Her didn't have biracial parents- they were both black. 

Honestly, given how little this show has anything to do with romantic drama, I'm really not understanding the complaint/observance.


----------



## Huw (Apr 2, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Right, but it does seem a little peculiar that every black person in a relationship in the show is with a white person. I hadn't noticed it until it was brought up, but I can see that it does seem very intentional.




Good point - I hadn't noticed it either. Counting Torchwood, that'll be five black/white versus two black/black (both defunct).

And back to topic: Great opener! Freema reminds of Liz Shaw with her attitude.


----------



## sniffles (Apr 2, 2007)

Huw said:
			
		

> And back to topic: Great opener! Freema reminds of Liz Shaw with her attitude.



I hope she works out better than Liz Shaw did. Fortunately in our (slightly) more enlightened times the thought of a strong, intelligent, educated woman won't be as threatening to the male writers, I hope.   

I thought the episode went by too fast. All those months of waiting and it was over in 45 minutes. Now I've got to wait a whole week for the next one.   

I think Martha Jones will work out well. I don't believe Saxon will be the Master. I like what Grumpy Celt suggests regarding the anagram of his name. Now that would interest me much more than resurrecting a tired old villain like the Master.


----------



## Volaran (Apr 2, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I hope she works out better than Liz Shaw did. Fortunately in our (slightly) more enlightened times the thought of a strong, intelligent, educated woman won't be as threatening to the male writers, I hope.





I've been watching some of the early Third Doctor episodes recently, and I find I quite like Liz Shaw as a companion, though Martha does not particularly remind me of her.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 2, 2007)

It was ok.   The straw was stupid and the Doctor sometimes is too goofy.  And a new companion with the large family that will no doubt get a ton of screen time...but I realize that this show isn't really for me and don't get worked up about it.  I've still got my audios for new Doctor Who stories.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 2, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> ...a tired old villain like the Master.




If they can make the Dalak and the Cybermen interesting, then they can make the Master interesting and scary. I wonder what will happen if he does become Prime Minister, if he is a patient and manipulative villain, if he tries to make Martha call him Master, if he grows a little pointy beard...


----------



## Felon (Apr 2, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Fetish? I am less interested in where you are posting from than what century you are posting from.
> 
> Interracial relationships, dating and even marriage happen, particularly in cosmopolitan places like England. Davies seemed to present the Rose and Mickey relationship as de rigeur, just part of the scenery. No one, to my knowledge, ever.



Well, I came home from work expecting a lot of snark, so I guess I should be happy this is all I got. Heck, a couple of people even started scratching their chins.

I do regret the usage of the word "fetish" though, which has a more negative connotation than I was going for due to its connection with taboo concepts. "Penchant"? "Propensity"? "Habit"? 

Not that I am making a complaint, just an observation of a casting choice that seems to occur with a relatively high frequency (relative to the number of episodes that actually take place in modern times that is).


----------



## Felon (Apr 2, 2007)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Dunno, it doesn't seem to be a Davies thing at all. In recent years, this seems to have become the norm in UK media.



Interesting. Any particular examples spring to my mind?


----------



## Felon (Apr 2, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> John Simm is the sixth actor who will play The Master.



I just looked this guy up in Wikipedia. He does not look that menacing to me. Has he ever pulled if off in another role?


----------



## sniffles (Apr 2, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> If they can make the Dalak and the Cybermen interesting, then they can make the Master interesting and scary. I wonder what will happen if he does become Prime Minister, if he is a patient and manipulative villain, if he tries to make Martha call him Master, if he grows a little pointy beard...



This is true. They have done wonders for reviving the show. If they do bring back the Master he will be an interesting Master. 

I'll just wait impatiently to see what Saxon turns out to be...


----------



## evildmguy (Apr 3, 2007)

Loved it.  LOVED it.  LOVED IT!  

The next week is too far away.  

*sigh*

Have a good one!  Take care!  

edg


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 3, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> Interesting. Any particular examples spring to my mind?



Well, not really. But that's the point, 'innit?

(But Sugar Rush and Richard Curtis' movies do spring to mind, though, when I think about it.)


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> I just looked this guy up in Wikipedia. He does not look that menacing to me. Has he ever pulled if off in another role?




Nope.


----------



## merztrumpet (Apr 3, 2007)

It was satisfying to see a new episode but I wasn't too terribly excited about the episode really. Usual critique. More historical setting/content is appealing though. Have to wait until next week.



			
				Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Assuming the 1996 TV Movie (Paul McGann as the Doctor) would have evolved into a series, the plotline would've had the Doctor & the Master as brothers.



IIRC, if Roger Delgado hadn't passed away in a car crash there was supposed to be an episode during Pertwee's tenure where the Master redeemed himself and we discovered they were family.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Apr 3, 2007)

*Spoiler Alert!* 
*Spoiler Alert!* 
*Spoiler Alert!* 




























I watched about 12-13 minutes of this episode (2nd and part of the 3rd pieces on YouTube) and was more than a little disappointed in the Galactic Rent-A-Cops. Not that they didn't look great, but their attitude. Don't have jurisdiction on the planet potential criminals are on? Just kidnap a whole area. (Glad to see that kidnapping isn't a crime where they come from.) If they find who they are looking for they're going to kill everyone in the area for harboring a fugitive when they didn't even know said fugitive existed! If that's their idea of justice, I'd sure hate to see what they do to traffic violators. (136,000 mps, it's not just a good idea, it's the LAW!)


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 3, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> I watched about 12-13 minutes of this episode




when you are able to see the whole thing, it may make a little more sense.


----------



## sniffles (Apr 4, 2007)

The Doctor at one point makes a comment that the Jidoon aren't really police, more like mercenaries. They just do what they're hired to do.


----------



## dravot (Apr 5, 2007)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Well, not really. But that's the point, 'innit?
> 
> (But Sugar Rush and Richard Curtis' movies do spring to mind, though, when I think about it.)




The movie 'Love Actually' had an interracial couple - Keira Knightley was married to Chiwetel Ejiofor.

And at the end, Colin (the guy who went to America to find Denise Richards in a Milwaukee bar) brought back some hot american babes who were interested in his black friend.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Apr 5, 2007)

Can't wait to start watching this season, whenever the US gets a chance to see it...

Glad to see that the Master's in the works.  Seems like one of the big things for the series is the reintroduction/reinvention of one of the Doctor's one foes: Daleks in Season 1, and Cybermen in Season 2.

And, if any of the rumors/speculation mentioned in previous posts is true, I'll be very happy.  I've always wondered about the possibility of someone like the Master working his way into a powerful political office, esp. on Earth (_just_ to mess with the Doctor).

Then again, I was half expecting something a bit more radical, like the Master being the U. S. President, Premier of China, or the like.  Then again, the Master winding up as Prime Minister is just as fitting (and, IMHO, just as personal of a move against the Doctor).


----------



## meomwt (Apr 5, 2007)

merztrumpet said:
			
		

> IIRC, if Roger Delgado hadn't passed away in a car crash there was supposed to be an episode during Pertwee's tenure where the Master redeemed himself and we discovered they were family.




As I understand some of the postings on Outpost Gallifrey, The Master and The Doctor were supposed to be separate parts of the same persona: The Ego and The Id. 

Delgado wanted to leave because he wasn't getting other work, producers thought he was full-time on Doctor Who when he was only in 6-10 episodes per year.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 5, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> The movie 'Love Actually' had an interracial couple



A Richard Curtis movie.


----------



## Felon (Apr 7, 2007)

When's the next episode's airdate?


----------



## Mark Hope (Apr 7, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> When's the next episode's airdate?



In about an hour and 20 minutes!!!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2007)

3 minutes to go!  Woohoo!  I get so excited just before a new Doctor Who episode!


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 9, 2007)

A bit of thread necromancy, here...

Considering that the states finally got to see this episode.  (Not counting those who used bit-torrent to get a preview.)

Granted, I'm a couple of months late for those making comments on the UK version, but I thought it was a really good episode.

I think Martha is going to be a really good companion.  She kept her head and she was useful during the crisis.  Interestingly enough, she wasn't the only one -- the blond doctor kept his head as well, trying to protect the patients from the Jidoon.  

The villain was brilliantly funny, in my opinion.  On top of that, she was also intelligent -- which is something of a rarity among Dr. Who villains.  Or at least, so it seems to someone who hasn't seen anything but the three recently-made seasons.  

Interesting that they chose a companion with some actual skills this time around -- no offense to Rose, who was an amazing companion, but she was a shop-girl.  Martha is most of the way to being a doctor.  Has he ever had such educated companions before, in the old runs of the show?

All in all, I loved it.  Bring on more Doctor Who!


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 9, 2007)

Ian and Barbara, who were in the original cast, were teachers.


----------



## Rykion (Jul 9, 2007)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> Interesting that they chose a companion with some actual skills this time around -- no offense to Rose, who was an amazing companion, but she was a shop-girl.  Martha is most of the way to being a doctor.  Has he ever had such educated companions before, in the old runs of the show?



Liz Shaw and Harry Sullivan were medical doctors.  Liz also had degrees in other scientific fields.  Grace Holloway was also a doctor, but she only appeared in the 8th Doctor's sole story so might not be considered a companion.  Zoe and Adric were both mathematical geniuses.  Romana was a Timelord.  So the Doctor has had other well educated companions.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jul 9, 2007)

I really liked this one! But there was one annoying bit. Martha watched the villain make her 'If I'm going, I'm taking you with me' speach and plug in the extension cord. When the rhinos did their 'Not our job' bit and walked out after confirming that she'd started something lethal, why didn't she go over and _pull the D*** plug?!_


----------



## Capellan (Jul 9, 2007)

As with all things nerdy, Wikipedia has a full list of companions.

Quite a large number were either well-educated (Susan, Liz, Harry, Grace, Zoe, Adric, Romana, Nyssa) or had other useful skills (the Brigadier, Sarah Jane, Leela, K-9).  And some were just useless (Tegan, Peri).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 9, 2007)

Great episode, although the weird is-it-sexual-or-is-it-not tension with all the companions in the modern Dr. Who is getting a bit tiresome. Either DO IT already, or DON'T, stop mucking about!  (This wouldn't be an issue if Martha wasn't insanely hot, of course.)

I'm amused that there are people alive in Britain at this point who don't know all about UFOs and such.

I like the Saxon stuff. The season-long teases have all been great up until this point, and if it does indeed turn out to be the Master, I love it. In comics, the LSH has had presidential/government officials who were secretly mastermind villains (Universo and Ras Al Ghul) and it's a great natural fit. Taking over the Doctor's beloved Britain would certainly be in character for a longtime rival.


----------



## Volaran (Jul 10, 2007)

Capellan said:
			
		

> As with all things nerdy, Wikipedia has a full list of companions.
> 
> Quite a large number were either well-educated (Susan, Liz, Harry, Grace, Zoe, Adric, Romana, Nyssa) or had other useful skills (the Brigadier, Sarah Jane, Leela, K-9).  And some were just useless (Tegan, Peri).




I think Peri was a botanist, but it isn't as though it came up very often.


----------



## Shadeydm (Jul 14, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> You know, I've seen that speculation too, and it seems to make sense (anagrammatically), but if Simm (or anyone else) plays the Master, they will technically be the Seventh, won't they?
> 
> 1) Roger Delgado
> 2) Peter Pratt
> ...




Does Eric Roberts or anything else from that movie really count as "cannon" I seem to recall that in that show the Doctor was a human scientist or something bizzaro like that.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jul 14, 2007)

Shadeydm said:
			
		

> Does Eric Roberts or anything else from that movie really count as "cannon" I seem to recall that in that show the Doctor was a human scientist or something bizzaro like that.



You're thinking of the movies from the 60s with Peter Cushing - he was a human scientist in those.  The McGann tv movie is indeed canon (in a later episode in this series you'll get to see McGann's Doctor's face in a scene showing the faces of all the Doctors to date).

As for the anagram thing, it would be a real spoiler to answer the question either way.  If you really want to know, highlight below, but be warned that it _will_ spoil some real treats for you:
*start spoiler*



Spoiler



Mister Saxon is indeed an anagram for Master No. Six.  The number counts regenerations, not actors.  In order, they have been:  Roger Delgado, Peter Pratt/Geoffrey Beevers (the decayed incarnation), Anthony Ainley/Gordon Tipple (it's assumed that Tipple played the end of Ainley's incarnation, due to similar dress and the animal eyes), Eric Roberts, Derek Jacobi and John Simm.


*end spoiler*


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> *start spoiler*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




According to Russel Davies, 



Spoiler



the anagram--despite being accurate--is entirely coincidental. Not sure if I _believe_ him, but that's the claim.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jul 15, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> According to Russel Davies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is a big, fat liar and doesn't like being caught out.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 17, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> I watched about 12-13 minutes of this episode (2nd and part of the 3rd pieces on YouTube) and was more than a little disappointed in the Galactic Rent-A-Cops. Not that they didn't look great, but their attitude. Don't have jurisdiction on the planet potential criminals are on? Just kidnap a whole area. (Glad to see that kidnapping isn't a crime where they come from.) If they find who they are looking for they're going to kill everyone in the area for harboring a fugitive when they didn't even know said fugitive existed! If that's their idea of justice, I'd sure hate to see what they do to traffic violators. (136,000 mps, it's not just a good idea, it's the LAW!)



I finally watched this episode last night.  My wife and I both felt that the Jidoon are an example of extreme Lawful Neutral in action.  They did as their mandate required them too, and were not concerned that it may have an impact on others as Earth itself was outside their mandate.


----------

